# Scurf!



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

Have any of you encountered this? I purchased a raw fleece through Etsy and was thrilled when it arrived. It is soft and shiny, and I love the natural color. I began washing it on Friday and was disturbed to find stubborn white bits clinging to the fiber after 2 washes with Unicorn Power Scour and 2 rinses, with water at 140 degrees F. I washed a few locks of it a third time, but no change. I did some research and I believe it is scurf. It says you don’t see it in the fleece until it is washed. 
What would you do?
I plan on sending a sample to the shepherd with a note explaining how much I see in the fleece. I want to make sure she knows so she can treat the sheep. I would love to get another scurf-free fleece from the same sheep at the next shearing - that’s how much I love it! 
I have read about using ammonia, with mixed reviews about its efficacy in removing the flakes. I have also got flea combs to try to physically remove it. One thing I thought of, but haven’t read of anyone doing, is trimming off the offending portions on locks that are long enough to leave workable lengths. 
Any other suggestions? I think I may lose about half of this fleece to this stuff. I don’t want to contaminate my carder with this, so I will be examining the wool carefully as I process it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

No answers? I have had sheep for 25 years and have no idea what scurf is!!! Please tell me - sounds awful


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Is it a shetland fllece? If so, that's because it was sheared later than normal. Don't worry about it. I have shetlands and it the weather is really cold and shearing is put off for a few weeks this happens. That's where the origin of "wool gathering" comes from. I have never heard of scurf.


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

https://www.rhonna.net/infotutorials/scurf
This is one of the articles I found on scurf. And the fleece is Gotland.


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

I really hope I am wrong, and this is something else, but so far I am having not much luck removing it from the fiber. 
The flakes feel a little greasy, are concentrated near the cut end, and look really white when you just pull the fiber from the water.


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what I am dealing with...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Sounds like you have fleece for making a rug. Not sure I'd want to use it for anything else.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never seen this. Extra carding, maybe?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Kristine W said:


> https://www.rhonna.net/infotutorials/scurf
> This is one of the articles I found on scurf. And the fleece is Gotland.


Thanks for the link, sorry that you are having this problem.


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I am going to try using my hand cards, because I am not afraid of washing them out. Any intact locks with the crud will get flea-combed or trimmed. Flea combs do work to get it out, but are definitely labor-intensive. Fortunately, it is not in the whole fleece. I do have some sections free of it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I have heard of it and read it is incredibly hard to deal with. Sending a sample to she shepherd is a good idea....it will alert her/him to the problem. I have read that some cut off the ends. I don't think washing it more will help. Not much of an answer for you but sorry this happened.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is scurf... After washing it turns hard so your flea cat comb will be the best to take it out. You can try carding but I think the combs will be the best. Take it out side and give it a good shake rattle and roll. Some might get out that way. It will be a lot of work. I would let the Shepherd now what happened.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I found this on Scurf'., which might be of some interest and/or use http://www.rhonna.net/infotutorials/scurf.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I think some call this "sweat" (sp). Don't understand why it well not come out with washing.


shepherd said:


> No answers? I have had sheep for 25 years and have no idea what scurf is!!! Please tell me - sounds awful


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

After reading about it, I would return and ask for replacement or refund. Doesn't sound pleasant.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Scurf is basically dandruff...


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks to Kristine K for the explanation. I have never encountered this and I sure am glad. I would definitely notify the shepherd and even ask for a refund since it sounds as tho the fleece cannot be salvaged. Since it is a mite the sheep must be treated and there is likely a problem in the whole flock.

The problem with Shetland is that that breed has a situation called "the rise" which is simply a break between the fleece growth from one year to the next. If you catch it at just the right time you can literally "roo" the fleece by pulling it off a piece at a time. It works very well and leaves a short growth of wool for the protection of the animal. If you wait too long and shear, the break does not separate until you are processing it (possibly in carding) and you will have those short ends in your wool much as the ones you get when the shearer makes a "second cut" - very annoying. I have had a few Shetlands and once I was able to roo one - it was really neat, but time consuming. You need patience and a patient sheep!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

This is very common. It is a natural part of the fleece and will drop out as it is spun and carded


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Scruff, as you all call it, is lanolin that on some breeds, can be more than others, as well as the weather that the sheep lives in. Another words, from summer to winter to spring the lanolin can get thick and sticky. I have asked this question to my shearer and he's been shearing and breeding all sorts of sheep, for 30+ years. Wash it, with Dawn, hot hot water, rinse in hot hot water. Lanolin needs that so it melts away. Please understand it is not mites or any other bug. It seems that there are many people in the Internet world that do not understand this. Thank you. ????


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish it was just lanolin. 
But just to be thorough, I took a few small sections with the flakes present and washed again as you suggested. My water heater is set to 140 degrees F, but I took that hot water and heated it on the stove to 180 degrees F. I added some Dawn, then gently added the wool. I soaked it for 25 minutes with the lid on the pot. I also rinsed in heated hot water. The flakes are still present.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Well then I'd return it. Pitty. ???? Hope you have better luck in the future.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

That is Scruf which is a type of dandruff but does not respond to dandruff treatment or shampoos. It does not wash out no matter how hot you make the water. it will not shake out no matter how hard or much you shake it. it is caused by mites but what is seen is not the mite itself. There would not be any live mites in the fleece as it needs a host to survive. During washing of a fleece with scruf it becomes even harder and visible. unfortunately your best bet is to use a very fine toothed cat comb. Extremely time consuming and labor intensive. 
The sheep need treated or it will continue. Must be terribly uncomfortable for the sheep. I would really hate to have to trim off the scruf part but it would save a lot of time. Best of luck. I hate getting a fleece full of scruf. I received a beautiful Hebridean fleece that is full of it and have not yet decided how much energy I want to put into getting it out with combs. Any flock of any breed can get mites so really is the shepherd that must take steps to rid the mites. 
Hope this will be your one and only experience with scruf. Best of luck.

quote=Kristine W]I wish it was just lanolin. 
But just to be thorough, I took a few small sections with the flakes present and washed again as you suggested. My water heater is set to 140 degrees F, but I took that hot water and heated it on the stove to 180 degrees F. I added some Dawn, then gently added the wool. I soaked it for 25 minutes with the lid on the pot. I also rinsed in heated hot water. The flakes are still present.[/quote]


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you spinlouet. I knew I wasn’t going crazy, but it is nice to have some confirmation and support. I am waiting to see how the shepherd responds to the sample and my note. 
Good luck with your fleece as well.


----------

